# Wood pigeon wont make noise



## Pirus (Apr 13, 2008)

hi there, 

i appologise for my capitals my shift buttons are broke lol.

anyway i have a wood pigeon that was hit by a car about 7 months ago i picked him up and nursed him back to health but his wing is beyond repair.

rather than put him down i have introduced him to my 2 other birds a white homer and a collard dove and they seem to be happy together, the dove sits next to him sometimes whilst the homer the male is quite aggressive but hes settled down now.

anyway this bird has not made 1 sound since it has been here, the other 2 never stop but i am not sure if there is a problem with him or not.

he did have a swollen eye when i got him but thats gone now and he shows no bad signs apart from his wing being unable to use it.

he is getting a bit tamer, he now steps onto my hand when he wants to come out of his cage to sit on top of it and flap his wings about.

is this a common thing for a wild bird or could there be something wrong with him?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Don't worry! Our Irakles and March have never make a sound, nor has Skywood.

Dagwood, Tweetywood and Tattywood will sometimes coo the "Twoooo cooos taffy, it's" , but only during the breeding season . The hens, Littlewood and Norwood are silent, the closest they get to spaking is a quiet "huh!" which we hear only from the tame ones when we are standing very near them..


----------



## Pirus (Apr 13, 2008)

ahhhh thats great then as long as there is nothing wrong with him..

shame the other 2 couldnt be nice and quiet like him too lol


----------



## robdove (Dec 23, 2009)

I think Feefo is right. I think you may possibly have a hen bird as cocks are quite vocal with their coos. I have 2 hen collared doves who are silent (except for the occasional brief nasal scream coo). But the cock birds I have, well they have coo'ed every day for the past 3 weeks.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

My male pigeons have progressed to Spring Stage II. They still do their occasional "Two coos Taffy, its" but two of them have selected a desirable hen each and are bowing and saying "WHOOO-HOooo"!". The hens are silent and look down their beaks disdainfully, after all these cocks don't have all that much in the way of territory or good nesting sites , so they think they can do better if they wait a while. In the meantime I will find some nests to put up for them.

Cynthia


----------



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

Mine is really noisy, he 'shouts' at the chinchilla


----------

